# Scenic Camping in Kentucky/Southern Ohio?



## jk43110 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a scenic vista in Kentucky/Southern Ohio with nearby tent camping or cabins. Some place to go to clear the head. Not high traffic, but no need for isolation either. I appreciate any recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

Big South Fork National River and Rec. Area is great, beautiful country, railway ride to old coal mines. KY-TN border, east side.

Land Between the Lakes is good also, KY-TN border, west side.

For a really off-the-beaten path but not totally isolated, I would suggest trying Carter Caves State Park, KY. Near the WV border. Really cool place, especially if you like caves. They have walking tours for most anyone and crawling tours that are an adventure.

You can Google those and find more info than I can tell you but if you have anything in particular you want to know, I'll try to help you out.:thumbup1:


----------



## missgov (May 20, 2010)

Paint Creek State Park near Bainbridge in southern Ohio - very quiet


----------

